# Meos 154B (15.4") TV/DVD/PC Monitor etc. etc.



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

My wife bought one of these a couple of weeks ago saying "I've loooked at all the reviews on the internet and everyone says its brilliant and sooooo easy to set up."

I should have known then I was in for trouble. If anyone out there has one of these, I'd appreciate some assistance.

After skirting round the missing info in the "Quick Start Guide" (!!) I got to the bit where you are supposed to be able to input the country that you happen to be in. Unfortunately, instead of the promised screen, I just get a box saying "Channel Not Available" and then "Database Empty".

After 2 hours I've not got a single TV or radio station to appear. I felt slightly better when OH got home, confidently took over the set-up and gave up a short while later muttering dark curses.

Perhaps I'm just being particularly dense, but if anyone has come across this and knows a solution, pointers would be welcome.

Mike


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't know the TV but if it is a digital TV then somewhere in the menu there must be an option to reset to factory default, or first time installation. Use this option and the TV will wipe its memory and start as a new unit.
I do this every time we arrive at a new site as it prevents the TV trying to duplicate digital services.
Gerry


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

GerryD said:


> I don't know the TV but if it is a digital TV then somewhere in the menu there must be an option to reset to factory default, or first time installation. Use this option and the TV will wipe its memory and start as a new unit.
> I do this every time we arrive at a new site as it prevents the TV trying to duplicate digital services.
> Gerry


Hi Gerry

That was one of my thoughts last night. I can't find any menu on screen that has a "factory settings" option and there is no mention of it in the instruction manual. I've also checked for a pin-hole switch on the TV in case that was the way to set to defaults.

In fact, each time it is powered up a "Do you want to install" box pops up - selecting yes sends it into an auto set-up routine that scans for channels and finds nothing.

Unfortunately, it was an Ebay purchase and I'm still waiting for a response from the seller - who does seem to shift a fair number of these sets without apparent problems on feedback.

At least the DVD works!!!

Mike


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We got one a couple of weeks ago - sorry to say for you had no problems but my 15 year old got his mitts on it and if he can't make it work no one can - ours is cracking. Its supposed to have 300 games on it though and can only find 3 but not had the time to search around. 

Must admit instructions are rank!

I shall ask son when he gets home on how he makes it work. Its a lovely picture and we have fantastic reception at Conkers over the weekend but that might have been just a good area.

Regards

Greenie


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Mike,
I have just checked the Ebay listing for the model, and strictly speaking the TV is not legal for sale in the UK. All IDTVs with a screen size of 12" and above must have a CI slot for Topup TV/ Setanta. This is not an option, it is written in an EU statutory instrument and has been enforced since 1st Jan 2008. It also does not comply with Digital Tick and is not registered.
There is a Matsui in Currys, 16" with DVD. Was £129 at Christmas, now £169.
Gerry


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oooh what does that mean Gerry? are we going to get shot at dawn? credit cards extracted? 

If they not allowed to be sold in UK how come I got one from a UK website?

I don't care, I don't care I like my TV so ner! :lol: :lol: 

Greenie


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> We got one a couple of weeks ago - sorry to say for you had no problems but my 15 year old got his mitts on it and if he can't make it work no one can - ours is cracking. Its supposed to have 300 games on it though and can only find 3 but not had the time to search around.
> 
> Must admit instructions are rank!
> 
> ...


Thanks Greenie. Ditto on the instructions - I particularly liked the way they revert to French half way down a page. Just adds to the challenge!!

I don't suppose the Chinese/French translation is any better than the Chinese/English, so if I now translate the French instructions to English and follow them, I'll probably be picking up signals from little green men.

Mike


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> oooh what does that mean Gerry? are we going to get shot at dawn? credit cards extracted?
> 
> If they not allowed to be sold in UK how come I got one from a UK website?
> 
> ...


The police have siad they will be round....just as soon as they have cleared up all the murders etc.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Are you sure its not the aerial at fault 8O


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Fatalhud said:


> Are you sure its not the aerial at fault 8O


No, I'm not - I've been trying to run the set-up using the high gain aerial on the MH - which is what I'd be doing on site.

Something I've just found on the Meos website (not in the instructions that came with the set) is a line that says that initial set-up should be done using an aerial where a strong signal is known to be available. We're on cable, so haven't got an aerial on the house. I'm about to decamp to my parents' house to try the set up on theirs.

The point where the set-up fails is the page where the country of location has to be set - not something that is obviously aerial dependent.

Mike


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

GerryD said:


> Mike,
> I have just checked the Ebay listing for the model, and strictly speaking the TV is not legal for sale in the UK. All IDTVs with a screen size of 12" and above must have a CI slot for Topup TV/ Setanta. This is not an option, it is written in an EU statutory instrument and has been enforced since 1st Jan 2008. It also does not comply with Digital Tick and is not registered.
> There is a Matsui in Currys, 16" with DVD. Was £129 at Christmas, now £169.
> Gerry


Hi Gerry

The model is still listed on the Meos UK website as a current product - perhaps it would be worth pointing out the illegality to them and let us know their response.

Mike


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Have you checked for a Freeview signal. Go to www.digitaluk.co.uk and enter your postcode or the postcode for where you are going to test the TV. On the next page click on trade view and you will get an accurate prediction for signal at the postcode and the compass bearing for the transmitter.
Gerry


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote
Something I've just found on the Meos website (not in the instructions that came with the set) is a line that says that initial set-up should be done using an aerial where a strong signal is known to be available. We're on cable, so haven't got an aerial on the house. I'm about to decamp to my parents' house to try the set up on theirs.
Quote


Yup. That's it. I've got the channels loaded at my parents' house. Problem is now, I've tried the TV in the MH and just get a message "Poor or No Signal". Ho Hum.

Mike


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Mike,
In an earlier post you said that you have a "High Gain" aerial on your MH. Do you know what type it is. If it is a round omnidirectional aerial then they do not perform too well for digital. If it is directional, are you certain that it is pointing in the right direction. Have you checked for a signal booster in a cupboard or wardrobe. If you have one then it must be switched on for any signal to reach the TV. Finally, have you checked for Freeview reception at your address.
Regards,
Gerry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Just found the Meos website and I must admit that I was wrong. The Meos does have a CI slot and is therefore compliant with "D" Book regulations. It is just a pity that Meos do not list it in the specifications for the TV. After all of the trouble regarding CI slots last year and the year before, every other manufacturer has been shouting from the rooftops that they have one fitted.
Gerry


----------



## 1300man (Dec 30, 2008)

hi got one ,im thick so got the 16 year old to set it up ,done in about 5 mins, bl--dy kids.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

GerryD said:


> Mike,
> In an earlier post you said that you have a "High Gain" aerial on your MH. Do you know what type it is. If it is a round omnidirectional aerial then they do not perform too well for digital. If it is directional, are you certain that it is pointing in the right direction. Have you checked for a signal booster in a cupboard or wardrobe. If you have one then it must be switched on for any signal to reach the TV. Finally, have you checked for Freeview reception at your address.
> Regards,
> Gerry


Hi Gerry

I did say high gain - but I should have clarified that by saying that was the salesman's description. I've since learned that the salesman might have been a touch generous with the description - its a Status 315 and judging by the posts on MHF, that particular aerial generally fails to impress.

I found the booster (with a dodgy power connection) - when that was fixed the analogue signal improved from diabolical to awful but still no sign of a digital signal.

Freeview coverage should be OK in my area.

Given the general opinion of the 315, I'm now considering upgrading to a different system - thanks for your help.

Mike


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Games for meos TV*

You can downlaod the games here
http://www.native32.com/english/gameDetails.aspx?softid=145
you then put them on an empty usb memory stick and insert in usb slot
Barry


----------



## ericWR (Jul 5, 2008)

*MEOS 154B*


Hi folks.
Just to reasure those who have also bought this model, mine is great, it is a brilliant picture, my handbook is 24 pages of pure english, not a foreign word in sight, the quick start guide was easy, and at this very minute I am putting to use on a small indoor aerial next to my computer as I type. so if it does not comply with EU directives let me tell the EU im watching it not them!! keep trying you'll get it right.


----------



## MattRS (May 30, 2008)

Hi All,

I have one of these in the Motorhome too - the remote is a little 'clunky', but otherwise it's pretty good.

If anyone ever finds a Sky remote code for this TV, i'd be pleased to hear from you !

Another question - a couple of people have mentioned the Meos UK website, is this the 'wedodigital.co.uk' site that i've been using, or another ? I have spoken with We Do Digital on the Sky remote code, but they were unable to help.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Matt

This is the Meos website, but its not very detailed or helpful. I emailed them a question and got no reply.

http://www.meos.co.uk/productslist

www.wedodigital.co.uk seem to be the main retailers of the Meos TVs. They also trade on Ebay as 'DiddyDigital'.

David


----------

